# Classical Destinations



## WalterJ (Dec 24, 2007)

IDo not know if anyone has seen this but apparently it is a show that is on PBS in my area (not NJN) and I caught it last weekend and saw this episode

Germany 1 - Eisenach and the Towns of Bach's Travels

It had a lot about Bach and the history of the area and the time in which Bach lived. They are doing part 2 next weekend and I jus found the website of NJN that talks about it if anyone is interested.

http://www.njn.net/television/highlights/07november/classicaldestinations.html


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Hopelly they will do that for Handel...


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes, i believe they did. Handel, and other composers. I think the show is aimed at beginners though, I mean REALLY beginners level. So, seasoned Classical listeners on the forum probably won't find anything remotely interesting on that show (the visuals are stunning though).


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I didn't see that one, but I've got the whole series on DVD and it is really nice. There's a book as well. As to Gustav's remark, I think that classically-seasoned (?) listeners will be quite interested in this show unless they've been basically everywhere in the world but Africa; it's somewhat of a tour guide type of thing, very well done.


----------



## WalterJ (Dec 24, 2007)

World Violist said:


> I didn't see that one, but I've got the whole series on DVD and it is really nice. There's a book as well. As to Gustav's remark, I think that classically-seasoned (?) listeners will be quite interested in this show unless they've been basically everywhere in the world but Africa; it's somewhat of a tour guide type of thing, very well done.


You can get it on DVD!? Cool I am going to look for it

I know I am new here and to classical music I consider myself little more than a newbee but I like the show very much and it gives me the history I very much enjoy.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

well, if you are a "newbee" then you will probably enjoy it, and perhaps learn from it.


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can learn more/read about Mahler's summer retreat home at Maiernigg where he would go and compose away from his busy conducting schedule? I've read that Mahler was a big fan of the countryside and that it was important to his composition.


----------



## WalterJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Gustav said:


> well, if you are a "newbee" then you will probably enjoy it, and perhaps learn from it.


I would and do consider myself a newbee to playing classical music, I did play Classical guitar years ago but stopped. However now I am back and considering violin or viola but as to listening I have been listening to it for many years.

With that said Classical Destinations it more about history and I am rather fond of learning the history of just about anything, if you are a master of music history and consider it beneath you then it is not for you and that is fine, I enjoy it.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

WalterJ said:


> I would and do consider myself a newbee to playing classical music, I
> With that said Classical Destinations it more about history and I am rather fond of learning the history of just about anything, if you are a master of music history and consider it beneath you then it is not for you and that is fine, I enjoy it.


don't call me a "master of music history", that makes me feel just a little uneasy. Btw, there are books out there, perhaps you can check out those once in a while? Much more helpful than some 20 minute Tv program aimed at people who probably don't know much about music in general.


----------



## WalterJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Gustav said:


> don't call me a "master of music history", that makes me feel just a little uneasy. Btw, there are books out there, perhaps you can check out those once in a while? Much more helpful than some 20 minute Tv program aimed at people who probably don't know much about music in general.


Great, I would LOVE to find a book on the topic, Btw this is why I posted this on December 24th 2 days prior to posting this about Classical destinations.

Books on Classical Music History
Posted December 24, 2007
http://www.talkclassical.com/2437-books-classical-music-history.html

But have yet to receive any answers.

Maybe you could recommend a book to me instead of coming at me with a condescending attitude. I am trying to learn, admitting I need to learn, asking questions so I can learn and will admit here for all to read I have a lot to learn when it comes to music.

I am not trying to sound like or make anyone feel that I am a great and accomplished musician and I simply mentioned a show that I found interesting. I did not think it would get the response from you that it did or a statement in an attempt to show your musical superiority (which I fully believe you have) to me by making statements like

"seasoned Classical listeners on the forum probably won't find anything remotely interesting on that show"

"Tv program aimed at people who probably don't know much about music in general"

I played Classical guitar many years ago and have openly admitted already that I was "at best" intermediate and I have not played in years. Also I have recently noticed that my music reading skills have devolved quite a bit and I am at best (at this time) probably a 1st grader in that area. I know what the notes are and where they are but I am a very slow reader these days and working on getting that back.

So yes you are likely a much better musician than I ever was and you really do not need to prove that so now what?

Continue trading insults and quips, stop this silliness all together and/or move on or be more constructive or point me in a direction that will help me get better. It is completely up to you.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

This is interesting, i didn't expect that you would make such a big fuss about this, oh well. I never dismissed that the show is bad, in fact, I even recommended it to people who are at the beginner level (just being honest). I might be a better musician than you are, but there is no way that I will know that (maybe we can have a competition, to see who is the better musician..... but wait a minute, I don't play the guitar!). so it makes very little sense to me that you claim that I am a much better musician than you, since i didn't mention anything about music performance, i didn't even bring up the topic! I was just talking about the TVshow (isn't this thread about the TVshow "Classical destinations"?)

Now, I might know more than you do, and perhaps find the show a little tedious and lacks substance. All the stuff are pretty superficial, there is no way that anybody can cover 3 great composers (their lives, works, impact, etc) in a 20 minute setting. Not to mention that they skipped so many great composers, instead they picked the "Obvious" ones, composer whose works are relatively "easier" for people to understand(thereby dodging the truly great ones) and get into. This is how i arrived at the conclusion that this show is aimed at beginners, not because my knowledge is so great (like you claimed, thank you btw), because this program provides so little in that aspect, it's a waste of time, really.

Now, let me be more practical and make some recommendations, since if i don't, you will accuse me of not being "constructive", and i also will point you to "a direction that will help"

if you are a visual learner, there is a documentary on composers by BBC, called "Great Composers" now, this series is by no means perfect, great, or even good, but a much better tool for a "1st grader" to gain more knowledge in music/music history. The great thing about this series is that the producers actually interviewed some of the more interesting conductors/artists.

I also believe that Charles Hazelwood made a series of mini-documentary/drama on Mozart, Tchaikovesky and Beethoven, those are quite good, and entertaining too!

If you rather want to listen, well, the obvious choice is to listen to more music, either buy CDs, or go to the local library to borrow. Even better, buy downloads from Itunes, or Rhapsody, or subscribe to Naxosmusiclibrary.com Any of the above option are more than sufficient for anyone to acquire the music.

If you want to know a particular piece REALLY well, there is a site for you, it's called "Discovering music" hosted by BBC radio 4, it contains very nice analysis on many great pieces: 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3/discoveringmusic/audioarchive.shtml

if you like books, man, there are SO many out there, I don't even know where to begin, you'll have to tell me your favorite composers and styles, before i can make a recommendation. Recently i read several excellent books, they probably won't interest you much, but i'll list them nevertheless, who knows, someone else out here might share my taste in music:

Robert Simpsons' "The Essence of Bruckner" - a very analytical book, or rather musical analysis on the complete symphonies of Anton Bruckner, the book is a little out-dated, but still provides some excellent insights into Bruckner's music. Of course, some biographical information are also provided, abeit not much.

Roriguez-Perallta "Philadelphia Maestros" - if you are a fan of the Philadelphia Orchestra, this is the book for you. An easy read, focusing on the past conductors, mainly Ormandy, Muti, Sawallisch. I am a huge fan of W.Sawallisch, so I find the book a very interesting read, except, it's doesn't go very in depth into the subject , and not as detailed as i wanted.

Robert Chestermann's "Conductors in Conversation" - this is an excellent book, it is a collection of a series of interviews the author had with world's most famous conductors, in this book, he talks to Karajan, Solti, Abbado, Giulini, Ormandy, Muti, and Levine. A must read for any music lover. Being a fan of Giulini, getting this book is a no-brainer, since the maestro rarely sits down to talk.

Now, a book on classical music history, a college level book (although I don't really think it should be) is Roger Kamien's "Music - An Appreciation" It's very intro-level, and covers pretty much all the important aspects about western classical music. It covered many composers(but not as many as I would wanted it), but given it is an intro-level college textbook, it should be more than adequate to fulfill your needs.
http://www.amazon.com/Music-Appreci...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1199333076&sr=8-1

Again, I didn't make any insults to anybody, i don't know how you got that.


----------



## WalterJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Very interesting response, I will look for the books

Thank You


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Gustav said:


> Robert Simpsons' "The Essence of Bruckner" - a very analytical book, or rather musical analysis on the complete symphonies of Anton Bruckner, the book is a little out-dated, but still provides some excellent insights into Bruckner's music. Of course, some biographical information are also provided, abeit not much.


I'm just curious; what do you mean by the the book being "out-dated"? Is it that the consensus on the nature of the symphonies are different today from what it was when the book was published?


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

opus67 said:


> I'm just curious; what do you mean by the the book being "out-dated"? Is it that the consensus on the nature of the symphonies are different today from what it was when the book was published?


well, yes. When he wrote the book several decades ago, he didn't have original version of the 3rd, the new completion of the finale of the 9th.


----------

